# RED DEVIL VERSUS BLACK PIRANHA!



## DRAUGR (May 6, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION. A FRIEND AND I ARE ARGUING OVER WHICH FISH IS SIMPLY THE MEANEST, THE RED DEVIL OR A BLACK PIRANHA? CAN ANYONE ANSWER THAT?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I would say the owners of both of those fish is the meanest









Welcome aboard BTW and Please unlock your caps button


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

use the search feature


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well the teeth of a rhom are much more deadly then a midas/red devil......... although the agression i have seen in midas/RD is very high. if they are the same size im thinking the black piranha would win BUT the midas/RD would sure give it a hell of a go........ it just doesnt have the deadly teeth to finish the job


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

personality wise i would say reddevil


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DRAUGR said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION. A FRIEND AND I ARE ARGUING OVER WHICH FISH IS SIMPLY THE MEANEST, THE RED DEVIL OR A BLACK PIRANHA? CAN ANYONE ANSWER THAT?
> [snapback]1016295[/snapback]​


Go back to October 19/04 and you will find the answer in this discussion forum. Welcome by the way.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

aw crap, not again, do a search man, there are like a zillion threads about "piranha vs younameit"


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

DRAUGR said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION. A FRIEND AND I ARE ARGUING OVER WHICH FISH IS SIMPLY THE MEANEST, THE RED DEVIL OR A BLACK PIRANHA? CAN ANYONE ANSWER THAT?
> [snapback]1016295[/snapback]​


Hi there,

Sorry, but this kind of post will receive a lot of flack so be careful in the future and do a search first. Anyway, I have kept Red Devils over 20cm and they have the temper but not the teeth to match a black piranha, frankly it's no contest. It's like bringing a pocket knife to a gun fight where the other guy has a Glock. You both may be the same size but the guy with the Glock is going to make mincemeat of you and the pocket knife!

At the end of the day I would frankly find it distasteful to see either beautiful fish killed as a spectacle for enjoyment. I love both kinds and would never put them together in the first place.

Jason


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

why risk the rohm it sounds like a bad idea to me welcome to P-Fury!!!


----------



## DRAUGR (May 6, 2005)

thanks for your reply. The question stems from a debate over which fish to purchase. I like very agressive fish, but I also love the beauty and elegance of the piranah. I own a 4.5 inch red belly who is super agressive, but has a great personality! The question was merely out of curiosity. thanks!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Well then goodluck on your purchase, and seeing as you already have a RBP, maybe it's time you went with the black piranha or the red devil.

Jay

PS. Both red devils and black piranha are interesting fish that may develop very special behavioural characteristics that we would call "personality". Frankly, it just depends on the fish!


----------



## DRAUGR (May 6, 2005)

I also find it very distasteful to fight fish!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i wouldnt risk a rhom, a good sized rhom can fetch a pretty penny. i give the overall aggressiveness to the red devil, but the rhom has big teeth. so it wins. also, for personality, i'd go with a red devil. cichlids are notorious for their outgoing personalities. red devils are interior decorators as well, you will flatten the gravel out and in 1 day there will be a giant hill and a bare spot on your tank floor. they're cool fish, no doubt, but they require a lot of space. so take that into account. a rhom will require a hell of a lot of space as well.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if u want an agressive and interactive fish get the RD or midas......... they grow big quicker then a rhom and they will attack the glass almost 100% of the time once thye hit a certain size. if i was wanting one for agression towards you then get the midas....... but agression towards other fish then get the rhom........ but thats pointless cause u wont be able to house anything with it hence the agressive against other fish part. plus midas/RD are much cheaper and easier to find for ya


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

DRAUGR said:


> I also find it very distasteful to fight fish!
> [snapback]1016596[/snapback]​


Too bad you didn't word your title differently, because you would have gotten a totally different response.

Red Devil would be more interesting. No guarantees on aggression level for either fish, though.

Rhom sees all other fish as food, and treats them that way. RD sees all fish as trespasser into it's territory, and treats them that way.

Your decision.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Your heading said "Would" not "Will," so therefore there was no indication that you planned to try it, but rather that you were just curious. (As almost all of us have been on here at one time or another, whether it's admitted or not!)

There are tons of posts on here from people wanting to know:
"What's the meanest piranha"
"What piranha would win a fight"
"What's the most aggressive piranha"
---------and so forth.

It does get a little old, but we must all remember that when we were new at this we had the same questions!

Again, welcome.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

why even ask such a question? if you wanna have fish fight to the death and stuff like that go ahead and do it its your problem but dont post something about fish fighting like this


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

ps..... welcom to p-fury man


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DRAUGR said:


> I also find it very distasteful to fight fish!
> [snapback]1016596[/snapback]​





zrreber said:


> why even ask such a question? if you wanna have fish fight to the death and stuff like that go ahead and do it its your problem but dont post something about fish fighting like this
> [snapback]1017300[/snapback]​


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i'm not gonna judge you about this question. but i would say midas or red devils are overrated. i've owned 3 midas and they are very aggressive but for cichlids i would have to go with a flowerhorn as being far more aggressive.

either way any cichlid compared to a rhom, at least my rhom. a rhom would devour any cichlid. my rhom was shy at first but now he charges at anyone in the room, even bites all his decorations and no fish has survived with him. way more interactive also.

even the meanest midas dont have the teeth to bite fishes heads off. rhoms have NO tolerance for other fish. if your rhom is shy and you think he's boring, give him time to get used to his surroundings and wait till he gets a little larger, mine is about 9"s.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I would think the black piranha would defenitly win.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> i'm not gonna judge you about this question. but i would say midas or red devils are overrated. i've owned 3 midas and they are very aggressive but for cichlids i would have to go with a flowerhorn as being far more aggressive.
> 
> [snapback]1017408[/snapback]​


i agree,male flowerhorns are meanest simply because they are a hybrid species.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

DRAUGR said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION. A FRIEND AND I ARE ARGUING OVER WHICH FISH IS SIMPLY THE MEANEST, THE RED DEVIL OR A BLACK PIRANHA? CAN ANYONE ANSWER THAT?
> [snapback]1016295[/snapback]​


To be arguing over something like this, you guys must have nothing going on in your lives. Get cable, you will remain occupied


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

zrreber & armac,
guys he is new to the forum and this flaming and negative commenting is going to end. us mods and staff here at P-fury are going to be cracking down on derailing and all the flaming that goes on. this is a friendly forum that is supposed to help inform people. later in his posts, before either of you posted, he further explained himself about how he'd never do this. zrreber, you responded sharply for no apparent reason, did you only read the initial topic post??? armac, you didn't do anything but attempt to insult. clean up the garbage talk gentlemen and stick to topic.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Genin said:


> zrreber & armac,
> guys he is new to the forum and this flaming and negative commenting is going to end. us mods and staff here at P-fury are going to be cracking down on derailing and all the flaming that goes on. this is a friendly forum that is supposed to help inform people. later in his posts, before either of you posted, he further explained himself about how he'd never do this. zrreber, you responded sharply for no apparent reason, did you only read the initial topic post??? armac, you didn't do anything but attempt to insult. clean up the garbage talk gentlemen and stick to topic.
> [snapback]1017754[/snapback]​


I second this......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

armac said:


> To be arguing over something like this, you guys must have nothing going on in your lives. Get cable, you will remain occupied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay in your non-piranha corner if you got nothing of value to add, will ya...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Genin said:


> zrreber & armac,
> guys he is new to the forum and this flaming and negative commenting is going to end. us mods and staff here at P-fury are going to be cracking down on derailing and all the flaming that goes on. this is a friendly forum that is supposed to help inform people. later in his posts, before either of you posted, he further explained himself about how he'd never do this. zrreber, you responded sharply for no apparent reason, did you only read the initial topic post??? armac, you didn't do anything but attempt to insult. clean up the garbage talk gentlemen and stick to topic.
> [snapback]1017754[/snapback]​


do whatever you need to, topic being which fish would kill the other


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

armac said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > zrreber & armac,
> ...


Since when it's a bad thing to just talk about that?









I bet you always have intelligent, meaningful conversations, but us normal people also just have a bit of fun without meaning anything from time to time...

If you only come over to the piranha forums to start sh*t and insult others, just stay the hell away from it


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, well, here goes

a midas or red devil cichlid, while being (in my opinion) more agressive in the tolerance of other fish, would get completely crunched like a slim jim by an equally sized piranha. however, that's not to say that the piranha wouldnt get fairly beat up until it rips the red devils gills out. in my honest opinion, a rhom with no teeth vs. an equally sized red devil, the red devil would kick the snot out of the rhom. but since the rhom has giant raxor teeth, the red devil has no chance in hell. he'd get his shots in, but he'd lose, unless the rhom was a pansy. hehe. a more equal fight would be a jardini arowana vs. a rhom. now that would be an ali vs. frasier blockbuster. heh. but why risk it. a jardini + a rhom of good size will cost you, combined, like 700 dollars.

ps. i've seen flowerhorns get the sh*t kicked out of them by red devils. my toughness points go to the red devil. actually, jags are pretty psycho as well. but the red devil is just savage.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Buy 20 of each and do an experiment. Let us know.


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

B L A C K P I R A N H A









SERIAL KILLER


----------

